# Midwest Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Tuesday, Sep 23, 2008
Maurice, IA

All prices dollars per ton, except straw dollars per bale.

Receipts: 12 Loads Week Ago: 18 Loads Year Ago: 20 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes steady to firm.

Alfalfa: Large Squares, 1 load: Premium 130.00. Large
Rounds, 7 loads: Supreme 155.00, Premium 115.00-127.50,
Good 110.00.

Grass: Small Squares, 2 loads: Premium 140.00, Good
100.00. Large Rounds, 2 loads: Good 95.00-105.00.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR313.txt


----------

